# Bwrnie Sanders Vows to Bust Up Big Banks, No More Bank Bail-Outs



## voodoo (Dec 29, 2015)

If a bank can blackmail the taxpayers into bailing it out when it is badly managed because it is "too big to fail," then it is too big period. The next crash from derivitives gambling will make the subprime crisis look like a cakewalk. Bernie Sanders in his own words.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A president can promise anything. But a president does not make law, so that is meaningless.
And Bernie will never get elected, anyhow.

If you do the math, as some others have, there is no way taxes can be raised enough to even begin to pay for Bernies gimme-gimme programs.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> A president can promise anything. But a president does not make law, so that is meaningless.
> And Bernie will never get elected, anyhow.
> 
> If you do the math, as some others have, there is no way taxes can be raised enough to even begin to pay for Bernies gimme-gimme programs.


I agree 100%.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> A president can promise anything. But a president does not make law, so that is meaningless.
> And Bernie will never get elected, anyhow.
> 
> If you do the math, as some others have, there is no way taxes can be raised enough to even begin to pay for Bernies gimme-gimme programs.


Exactly. And the taxes he has proposed total a whopping $19.6 TRILLION over 10 years.


----------



## voodoo (Dec 29, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> A president can promise anything. But a president does not make law, so that is meaningless.
> And Bernie will never get elected, anyhow.
> 
> If you do the math, as some others have, there is no way taxes can be raised enough to even begin to pay for Bernies gimme-gimme programs.


Teddy Roosevelt pomised to bust up the trusts and that's exactly what he did. Ronald Reagan used the Sherman Anti-Trust Act to break up ATT. Learn your history.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Just a fun thing how this worked out in Sweden in the 90s

Lots of banks were in huge trouble due to well.. shit. They went to the gov for help, and our gov said well ok, you have screwd up really big but we will help you out.. or rather your clients, their accounts and possions will be protected. But if you ask for more then 1 krona (about 15 us Cents), you must also hand over all stocks and the gov gets 100% ownership of the bank. four banks handed over the ownership of the bank to the state, other did not, they found the money they needed elsewere. The taxpayers of sweden had to pay a lot, but got the banks in return.

The four banks were merged into one bank and after about 5 years or so, when the time were better, the gov sold the bank to private interests and the taxpayers made a huge profit on this, we got way more then it had cost. 

They also threw some few bankers in jail a year or two if I remember correctly, for fraud. 

Anyhow, I see this as an exemplary way to deal with shitty banks that come beg for money.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Bernie better be careful. You don't mess with those guys, they play for keeps.


----------



## voodoo (Dec 29, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Bernie better be careful. You don't mess with those guys, they play for keeps.


You are right. That is the beauty. He's a 75 year old man not afraid to die, it's coming anyway. So has decided to make the rest of it really count.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Bernie Socialist Sanders has been in Politics since 1971, and in Congress since 1991. 

HE IS PART OF THE PROBLEM. 

HE IS ALSO A LIAR, A FOOL AND AND WILL SAY PREPOSTEROUS THINGS TO GET ELECTED.

Thanks


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

What I see when a politician runs for office


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I would vote for this






before voting for bernie or hildabeast


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Let's take a good look at countries that have followed Modern Money Theory to it's end as Bernie would like us to do and Obama has given us a nice start...

Weimar Republic.
Zimbabwe.
Greece.

...And the best example Ancient Rome reclassified over time as MMT due to the gross debasement of the denarius (reduction in silver content i.e. quantitative easing...money printing...aka money dilution)

In short...there is solid proof that this shit doesn't work.



Pir8fan said:


> Exactly. And the taxes he has proposed total a whopping $19.6 TRILLION over 10 years.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

The other issue at hand is that if Bernie wants to get rid of one bank he has to get rid of them all and get rid of them right down to the very method in which they operate (fractional reserve banking). In essence, credit would freeze up overnight for everyone and everything. Liquidity would freeze. There would be a vacuum for cash. There aren't enough printing presses or helicopters to dump it out of to keep people from rioting in the streets. Car sales would stop, home sales would stop, no new business would open, cash would rule all...and people would be shooting people for cash. I guarantee it would come to that. The man is an idiot.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The big banks are not run nor controlled by politicians.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Don't even begin to take me for a "Weekend at Bernie's" kind of guy. I'm about as far from Bernie as you get.

BUT!!!

I have often wondered that if airlines, auto industry, banks, etc need bailing out or they will crash our economy, then aren't they too big? Isn't that part of the risk of a monopoly? Doesn't that crush capitalism rather than support it? How does the little guy get into the business? Where is the American ingenuity?

I don't like government tinkering with freedoms or business, but he may have a point on these. Banking was never any better after Intrastate banking. I pay more in fees now that I ever have. The cost of having money is outpacing losses due to inflation and there are more banks than Starbucks. When I was a kid, banks gave YOU money and they only had three of them in the whole town I grew up in.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The bottom line for me is this - 47 years ago I went halfway around the world to fight communism.
And now we have Obama, Hillary, and Sanders - all socialists. And as has been proven elsewhere throughout modern history, socialists are nothing more than communists who haven't gotten all the guns yet.
And the fact that all three are working so hard to get our guns should scare the hell out of freedom loving Americans.

We need to take our country back. This election will be crucial to whether we live as freemen, or die to avoid becoming slaves.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

GTGallop said:


> Don't even begin to take me for a "Weekend at Bernie's" kind of guy. I'm about as far from Bernie as you get.
> 
> BUT!!!
> 
> ...


If people believe the dollar will crap the bed, the best course of action is to borrow all the dollars you can and buy hard goods with it.

When the dollar takes the dump, the dollar will be easy to come by to pay the bank back with. Interest rates are so low they're giving money away.

Imagine if interest rates were like they use to be .....around 15% for a mortgage.....WOW !! No wonder they use to pay you to keep your money!!!!


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

OK so let me talk a little about your points here because they are valid. Before the crash BOA, Wells Fargo, and JPM Chase all were running at about the 10% mark in terms of total deposits in the U.S. which is the maximum any one bank can have. After TARP and the bailouts (which were all paid back with interest btw...) There have been stricter regulations on these guidelines (BOA at one point was granted a waiver to go over the 10% limit briefly while it was swallowing another bank that happened to be failing). Since then all of those three have actually been divesting branches (shedding/selling to other banks) to make the landscape more competitive. The regulators (CFPB, OTS, NAIC, SEC, FDIC, et al) have made it extremely difficult for banks to acquire other banks in order to ensure fair play and a competitive environment. HOWEVER, at the same time they have imposed a plethora of new regulations (CFPB///Dodd Frank Act) which is crushing small community to medium sized regional banks under the cost of regulatory compliance costs in the way of legal fees, new staffing requirements, documentation, and customer disclosures. So there is a strong battle going on there...at the same time...BOA, Wells, and JPM Chase have continued getting bigger and stronger than they were before in terms of balance sheets (lending out money). Are they still too big to fail???? No. They were never too big to start with.

I believe it was one of the current candidates (Cruz maybe...not sure) that pointed out the East India Tea company employed 25% of the world's population when it failed. 25% And the world still survived. Granted those times were different. People weren't beholden to electric, gas, oil, and a growing tax system. But still the point is pretty solid. Airlines have failed. Detroit is basically a wasteland. It's ridiculous to think that the U.S. manufacturers haven't already practically failed. If one of them failed the other two would probably end up growing because they would take of the slack in market share. I mean who really needs a Chrysler 200 when you can have a Chevy Cruise or Ford Fiesta???

Nothing is too big to fail. I say let them fail next time. No more capitalism for the poor and socialism for the rich. I'm done with that shit. I bought my house in 2005. It was just after the top of the peak. I put 20% cash down. I took out a 30 year FIXED RATE MTG!!!! I borrowed $250k when my mortgage guy said "You qualify for $450,000!!!! GO FOR IT ALL!" because I knew I'd be up shit creek if I ever lost my job (which I did eventually...and so did my wife). And we pushed through. With savings...and to this day we are still underwater...no bailouts...not HARP refinances. No late payments. I was on unemployment for 30 days. I fought and fought like hell to keep things together. But it was only because I used my head that I made it through. And sure people who went through foreclosure and bankruptcy are all lining up for new houses bigger and better and newer than mine now...some of them even getting a lower ****ing interest rate than i have with only 3% down!!!! And I have perfect ****ing credit, but I can't refinance, because in 2005 I did the right ****ing thing. And I may die looking dumb for not walking away. And I may waste money for not walking away. But God damit...no one ever had to bail my ass out. Too ****ing stubborn to fail.



GTGallop said:


> Don't even begin to take me for a "Weekend at Bernie's" kind of guy. I'm about as far from Bernie as you get.
> 
> BUT!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

When I borrow money I enter into a contract. 

If I breech the contract there are provisions for the lending institutions recourse. 

If I walk away......that's my option. No shame in that game, it's all in the contract and they agreed to it,


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hmmmm...

Can anybody guess who below may one day be entrusted with the secret location of the liquor cabinet at Slippy Lodge?



Mosinator762x54r said:


> ...
> 
> Nothing is too big to fail. I say let them fail next time. No more capitalism for the poor and socialism for the rich. I'm done with that shit. I bought my house in 2005. It was just after the top of the peak. I put 20% cash down. I took out a 30 year FIXED RATE MTG!!!! I borrowed $250k when my mortgage guy said "You qualify for $450,000!!!! GO FOR IT ALL!" because I knew I'd be up shit creek if I ever lost my job (which I did eventually...and so did my wife). And we pushed through. With savings...and to this day we are still underwater...no bailouts...not HARP refinances. No late payments. I was on unemployment for 30 days. I fought and fought like hell to keep things together. But it was only because I used my head that I made it through. And sure people who went through foreclosure and bankruptcy are all lining up for new houses bigger and better and newer than mine now...some of them even getting a lower ****ing interest rate than i have with only 3% down!!!! And I have perfect ****ing credit, but I can't refinance, because in 2005 I did the right ****ing thing. And I may die looking dumb for not walking away. And I may waste money for not walking away. But God damit...no one ever had to bail my ass out. Too ****ing stubborn to fail.





Operator6 said:


> When I borrow money I enter into a contract.
> 
> If I breech the contract there are provisions for the lending institutions recourse.
> 
> If I walk away......that's my option. No shame in that game, it's all in the contract and they agreed to it,


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

He sounds depressed......he might drink all yo licker up. 

You keep that in mind while you decide. Oh and I'm from your home town.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> He sounds depressed......he might drink all yo licker up.
> 
> You keep that in mind while you decide. Oh and I'm from your home town.


Drats!

Foiled again.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> If people believe the dollar will crap the bed, the best course of action is to borrow all the dollars you can and buy hard goods with it.
> 
> When the dollar takes the dump, the dollar will be easy to come by to pay the bank back with. Interest rates are so low they're giving money away.
> 
> Imagine if interest rates were like they use to be .....around 15% for a mortgage.....WOW !! No wonder they use to pay you to keep your money!!!!


Good points. There just has to be a happy balance somewhere.



Mosinator762x54r said:


> Nothing is too big to fail. I say let them fail next time. No more capitalism for the poor and socialism for the rich. I'm done with that shit. I bought my house in 2005. It was just after the top of the peak. I put 20% cash down. I took out a 30 year FIXED RATE MTG!!!! I borrowed $250k when my mortgage guy said "You qualify for $450,000!!!! GO FOR IT ALL!" because I knew I'd be up shit creek if I ever lost my job (which I did eventually...and so did my wife). And we pushed through. With savings...and to this day we are still underwater...no bailouts...not HARP refinances. No late payments. I was on unemployment for 30 days. I fought and fought like hell to keep things together. But it was only because I used my head that I made it through. And sure people who went through foreclosure and bankruptcy are all lining up for new houses bigger and better and newer than mine now...some of them even getting a lower ****ing interest rate than i have with only 3% down!!!! And I have perfect ****ing credit, but I can't refinance, because in 2005 I did the right ****ing thing. And I may die looking dumb for not walking away. And I may waste money for not walking away. But God damit...no one ever had to bail my ass out. Too ****ing stubborn to fail.


No more capitalism for the poor and socialism for the rich - LOVE IT! That should be a t-shirt and a campaign slogan.
Just like Vegas... It wasn't built on winners, you know. So is capitalism. For the engine that generates our economy to survive, there needs to be failure. In effective, inefficient businesses need to fold and their assets be consumed back into the market. Kind of a circle of life thing - economically speaking. Kudos to you for hanging in there. It ain't easy. I know first hand as well.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The bottom line for me is this - 47 years ago I went halfway around the world to fight communism.
> And now we have Obama, Hillary, and Sanders - all socialists. And as has been proven elsewhere throughout modern history, socialists are nothing more than communists who haven't gotten all the guns yet.
> And the fact that all three are working so hard to get our guns should scare the hell out of freedom loving Americans.
> 
> We need to take our country back. This election will be crucial to whether we live as freemen, or die to avoid becoming slaves.


Bingo! Give that man a cigar and a free of charge official, genuine, Slippy Pike.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> A president can promise anything. But a president does not make law, so that is meaningless.
> And Bernie will never get elected, anyhow.
> 
> If you do the math, as some others have, there is no way taxes can be raised enough to even begin to pay for Bernies gimme-gimme programs.


Here's the thing, RPD... Bernie's plans are not about what can be done with higher taxes, they are about what can be done with assets seized by the government and corporations that the government nationalizes. He is a full-blown socialist, and unapologetic at that.

Under Bernie's dream, all banks are nationalized, and THAT is where the government gets it's money... via nationalized banks and certain nationalized corporations. He would deny this, of course, but it's the only way the money works out...


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I have my own whiskey thank you very much. And plenty damn of it.











Operator6 said:


> He sounds depressed......he might drink all yo licker up.
> 
> You keep that in mind while you decide. Oh and I'm from your home town.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Bernie will find that to be, easier said than done. The big banks have powerful tentacles, they are like a great big octopus, and they would squeeze the life out of Bernie.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Bernie only has a few years left anyway.



MisterMills357 said:


> Bernie will find that to be, easier said than done. The big banks have powerful tentacles, they are like a great big octopus, and they would squeeze the life out of Bernie.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> I have my own whiskey thank you very much. And plenty damn of it.
> 
> View attachment 14682


I have my own and plenty too, because I drink other people's..,...


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Deleted post...i change my mind i love Bernie i want free stuff!!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> Bernie will find that to be, easier said than done. The big banks have powerful tentacles, they are like a great big octopus, and they would squeeze the life out of Bernie.


There NO way he could get it done, but it is Bernie's dream.

He wants socialism, but the system in place in America is now a neo-fascist state (just like regular ole fascism except instead of one strong leader controlling the financial system and big corportions, we have the financial movers and shakers and corporation heads controlling the government leaders).


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

voodoo said:


> If a bank can blackmail the taxpayers into bailing it out when it is badly managed because it is "too big to fail," then it is too big period. The next crash from derivitives gambling will make the subprime crisis look like a cakewalk. Bernie Sanders in his own words.


Theodore Roosevelt went after all the monopoly's, I think it's in their role as president. no failure of a company should have so much impact on the economy to destroy it. we should get make banks play by the same rules everyone else does.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Bernie Socialist Sanders has been in Politics since 1971, and in Congress since 1991.
> 
> HE IS PART OF THE PROBLEM.
> 
> ...


Look at me I can Flyyyyyyyyyyyy and so can you if I am elected Yeahhhhhhh


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Amazing ........... the sheer number of idiots in this country.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Amazing ........... the sheer number of idiots in this country.


And they VOTE!

I'm constantly amazed at the idiots in America and why I'm not optimistic for the future. We have a professed socialist running for president and he is in a position to win the democratic nomination. The only thing different with Bernie is he's honest.... in that he says he's a socialist where Hillary doesn't say it but is a socialist/progressive of the first order. Don't people see the socialism doesn't work.. others peoples money plan doesn't work?! (rhetorical). Don't they see Venezuela, Columbia, brasil, Russia (USSR) and on and on.. that have socialism or some degree and are all failed economies. (again, rhetorical). Idiots.

Anyway.. two points to note about why I'm not optimistic.

1. As I've said before, Romney was correct in that 48% of Americans will vote for "obama" (ie. the money) and that they don't pay taxes. I'm paraphrasing what he actually said. That same group of people will vote for the candidate that will give them the $$ or continue. Obama has worked up such a class war that has played right into the democratic hillary/bernie game plan.

2. A good friend of mine has a college age daughter. She is a smart kid. She tells me that all her college friends (of voting age) are voting for Bernie because he promises free college. The kid is smart and realizes that nothing is free but all her friends don't care or understand and just want something for free.

So those two things will be harbingers of what is to come and the path America is on.

I'm sure someone on here has the exact quote, and I don't feel like looking it up right now, but it goes something like: When people realize they can vote themselves money the republic is over.

And that, ladies and gentlemen, is exactly what is happening now.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Piratesailor said:


> And they VOTE!
> 
> I'm constantly amazed at the idiots in America and why I'm not optimistic for the future. We have a professed socialist running for president and he is in a position to win the democratic nomination. The only thing different with Bernie is he's honest.... in that he says he's a socialist where Hillary doesn't say it but is a socialist/progressive of the first order. Don't people see the socialism doesn't work.. others peoples money plan doesn't work?! (rhetorical). Don't they see Venezuela, Columbia, brasil, Russia (USSR) and on and on.. that have socialism or some degree and are all failed economies. (again, rhetorical). Idiots.
> 
> ...


This^^^^


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

I was just watching him on tv this morning, wow he sure promises alot. To bad its all lies.


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

Socialism is the halfway point between capitalism and communism.

Liberty cannot thrive if the people cannot enjoy the fruits of *their own * labor

Why don't any of his supporters care that he is over 70? The guy wouldn't make it through his full term


----------

